# Moving with young children



## Tolliver98 (Jul 18, 2015)

My family has decided we are going to be moving down to Mexico City by the first of the year. We have 7 children ages way down to 16mon. I have been looking into some of the schools. Can anyone tell my about how much a private school cost per child in Middle and High school? We will continue to homeschool my younger children till Middle School.? Please help. We will most likely be in La Condesa area.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

With that many children, I estimate “a small fortune“.
Note that you will all require residence visas and must apply at your nearest Mexican Consulate in the USA.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

There is a range of prices for private schools from very expensive down to not very expensive. If you send them to the prestigious schools where expat children usually go, it will be expensive. If you find a modest neighbourhood school it could be a lot less expensive. 

I looked up the costs for one particular school that my (Mexican) nieces and nephews used to go to. Last year for middle school it was: registration fee 11,000 to 15,000 pesos (depending on whether new or returning student, and how far in advance paid), plus 7,700 tuition per month for the 10 months of the school year. Discounts of around 5% for early payment, discounts for returning students, and a discount of 50% for younger students who have 2 or more older siblings also attending the school.

To give you an idea of what modest prices might be, we were paying under 1000 pesos a month for our kids’ school (but it was 15 years ago, and I can’t say how much it has gone up since then). On the other end of the scale, my nephew went to the high school run by the Tec (perhaps the most prestigious private university in Mexico) and my sister-in-law said with a sigh that they could have bought a car with the cost of his tuition!

My kids went to a modest private school until Grade 6, and then to a public school for middle school (gr. 7–9), and to the University of Mexico’s high school (gr. 10–12) (no cost).


----------



## Tolliver98 (Jul 18, 2015)

Thank you does anyone know about homeschooling and how I would keep their records to be able to transfer back to the US. I currently home school 2 the 3rd will start Kindergarten this yea will also be homeschooling him. So thought about just putting my HE and Middle school child in a Private school.


----------

